# My Beagles



## egyptgal (Jan 5, 2011)

Dylan the day we picked him up







Willow and Dylan now







DYlan again now he looks better







Darwin and Willow


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

great pics :thumbup:


----------



## egyptgal (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks just figured out how to transfer them so will be boring you all to death LOL


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely to see your Beagles on here too.

It's Beagle heaven here.

How is Dylans eyesight.


----------



## egyptgal (Jan 5, 2011)

:thumbup: Knew I recognised the pic/name his eyes are fine a bit cloudy but can see enough to get about no problems. He is in the wars again though my cousins springer took a dislike to him yesterday and cut open his scar from his abscess it looked nasty yesterday but dried up nicely today touch wood !! Have you got over the shock of your 2 going awol ?? It was yours wasn't it ?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

egyptgal said:


> :thumbup: Knew I recognised the pic/name his eyes are fine a bit cloudy but can see enough to get about no problems. He is in the wars again though my cousins springer took a dislike to him yesterday and cut open his scar from his abscess it looked nasty yesterday but dried up nicely today touch wood !! Have you got over the shock of your 2 going awol ?? It was yours wasn't it ?


Yes,it was my two,Craven & Flint.

It was 2 weeks ago now and they have been offlead about 4 times since then,not in the same place though.:scared:and they have been great offlead since then,but I have my heart in my mouth each time.


----------



## egyptgal (Jan 5, 2011)

I know, these scent hounds like to keep us on our toes :arf:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww beautiful!


----------



## egyptgal (Jan 5, 2011)

Thankyou Ducky :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh wow, more beagles :001_wub: Dylan looks so tiny in that first pic.

On your last pic, the one that's laid down looks to have very similar markings to Harvey our beagle, he has lots of black on his back as well. 

We have a Willow as well but she's a big fluffy monster who loves nothing more than to bounce all over Harvey :lol:

Keep the pics coming, we love them:thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry, was going to attach these to previous post.


----------



## egyptgal (Jan 5, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Sorry, was going to attach these to previous post.


 Yes he does look similar on that pic I'll post one I have that looks very similar ! Good choice of name although ours is a male Willow !


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely pics of gorgeous beagles. share as many as you like i can't get enough!


----------



## egyptgal (Jan 5, 2011)

You may regret saying that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

:001_wub: :001_wub:

Absolutely stunning hun


----------

